# Bob Vila and Viega



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just saw this clip and thought it would be a good basic type of instruction for using the Viega system for any plumbers currently still deciding. It also shows them using the propress for the take off's. It also shows my pex of choice, Fostapex.:thumbup:

http://video.bobvila.com/m/21320622/replacing-brass-water-pipes-with-pex-tubing.htm


----------

